# Wooden drop lights



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi all my name is chris. I got the nick name Big red C a few years ago. I use it for everything now on line. I hope I'm not being a pest by posting so much. I have this stuff I think is neat, most people cold care less. I'm hoping you guys like it.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Porcelian wire nut no metal, and chase nipple with bake a light bushing.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Neat stuff. 

That porcelain bushing is called a "Federal Bushing".


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

If we sweep the past under the rug don't we loose some of what we are made of ? I like the old stuff, that's the only thing I miss not working in NYC any longer, I used to see and upgrade things that looked like they came over on the boat right after the Mayflower.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats some cool old stuff big red. I enjoy seeing the stuff from the 'old days' very much. By the way, Big red is a nickname that has a special spot in my heart, as it is the nickname of my truck. I was in reno a few months ago and found a soda named big red - had to take a pic of it. Heres a pic of my trucks. As you could tell.. im a chevy guy.





















~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Thats some cool old stuff big red. I enjoy seeing the stuff from the 'old days' very much. By the way, Big red is a nickname that has a special spot in my heart, as it is the nickname of my truck. I was in reno a few months ago and found a soda named big red - had to take a pic of it. Heres a pic of my trucks. As you could tell.. im a chevy guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Miscalculate on the backing up and tap that light post off to the side or what?


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice trucks. I like red.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

and Fords.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How about license plates???


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

That's a great plate.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Miscalculate on the backing up and tap that light post off to the side or what?


:laughing: 

No. That light was installed [DIY] from the last owner. He was an HVAC guy that thought he was also an electrician. The bushes really are the only thing holding it up. It works and its on a GFI, so I havent really worried about it. It is wired with romex in plumbing style pvc fittings.  

~Matt


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Keep posting the old 'stuff'. I like it a lot and have bits of my own that I drool over.

The better years have gone to collect smaller things that were in use prior to upgrades. I suppose much that was installed in the 20's was replaced in the 50's. I still come accross family run workshops though that are still using motors (often dc - from the 1900's) and the origional starters etc. 


Frank


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> No. That light was installed [DIY] from the last owner. He was an HVAC guy that thought he was also an electrician. The bushes really are the only thing holding it up. It works and its on a GFI, so I havent really worried about it. It is wired with romex in plumbing style pvc fittings.
> 
> ~Matt


 
Gotta love it.


----------



## WireNut (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe an addon for Vintage Electrical items could be added to the forum? I LOVE to look over older vintage items. Brings the past a little closer to modern day. Kewl stuff Big Red. And Tool 5150 here in Indiana Big Red Pop is common. It's got a strawberry tang and have put more than a few down my neck over the years.

Ok Ok ya'll just laugh your butts off now. We have a vintage items area. I typed before I looked, sue me!! You lose ya wouldn't get much! LoL


----------



## Dave Dawson (Dec 15, 2007)

You can still get those wire nuts, I use them to rewire theatrical lighting fixtures that get blazing hot. Then insulate them with 3M glass tape.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

You can get the porcelin wire nuts at appliance parts stores also. They are used on replacement burner plugs.


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

*fyi*

big red invented in waco tx 1937


----------

